# Electronic Component Suggestions



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’m in need of a couple of items:
Bilge pumps: one low water pickup maybe 300 to 500 gpm and one 2000 gpm
Courtesy lights preferably LEDs for the cockpit and rear hatches. 
Navigation lights.
Trying to minimize the number of holes in the deck/boat.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Be very hard to beat a Rule pump - but once you select the pump size ( a pretty good idea to install more pump than you think you'll need for safety purposes....) and configuration you want - you'll still have to figure out the installation part...For that I'd look at new rigs by top builders to see just how they went about it... If your through hull is going to be below the water line you'll also need a seacock or shut-off valve as a safety item when you install that pump....

Don't know if they still provide it, but for years and years West Marine's catalog had an "advisor" section for every category of accessory you might need on a boat - with diagrams to show how it should be set up from batteries to pumps and everything in between... Very handy for someone doing their first rigging on a new or used hull...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Be very hard to beat a Rule pump - but once you select the pump size ( a pretty good idea to install more pump than you think you'll need for safety purposes....) and configuration you want - you'll still have to figure out the installation part...For that I'd look at new rigs by top builders to see just how they went about it... If your through hull is going to be below the water line you'll also need a seacock or shut-off valve as a safety item when you install that pump....
> 
> Don't know if they still provide it, but for years and years West Marine's catalog had an "advisor" section for every category of accessory you might need on a boat - with diagrams to show how it should be set up from batteries to pumps and everything in between... Very handy for someone doing their first rigging on a new or used hull...


I’ll have to look closer at RULE. I was a little timid since they appear to have gotten bought out, usually quality falls off. 
Not sure I’ll have too many issues rigging, first boat but not new to wiring, hydraulic, or hands on building. Plan is to have an oh shit bilge with a max amp draw of 16 amps and another one for low water pick up for sucking up the small left over residual. Largest I’ve found was around 2200 gph. Paired up with the smaller one I should be able to pump out around a 3/4” puncture of the hull.


----------

